# Impresora HP laserjet P2055dn atasca papel.



## albella (Ene 22, 2020)

Hola, amigos, me trajeron una impresora HP laserjet P2055 que al imprimir una hoja, salen 2 (esta segunda en blanco) y en muchos casos se atasca la segunda.
Ya le cambié el toner. Es como si no detectara el tamaño de la hoja y en algún momento se detiene. Ya la reinicié de fábrica y le puse que sea A4 la hoja. ¿Recomendaciones?.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)

Limpiá el mecanismo , algo tiene trabado y por eso salen 2 hojas . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2020)

albella dijo:


> Hola, amigos, me trajeron una impresora HP laserjet P2055 que al imprimir una hoja, salen 2 (esta segunda en blanco) y en muchos casos se atasca la segunda.
> Ya le cambié el toner. Es como si no detectara el tamaño de la hoja y en algún momento se detiene. Ya la reinicié de fábrica y le puse que sea A4 la hoja. ¿Recomendaciones?.
> 
> Gracias


¿ Que se supone que tiene que ver el tóner con esa falla ?    
Revisa el sistema de liberación/retención de la rueda de alimentación de papel.


----------



## albella (Ene 23, 2020)

Profesor fogonazo, me parece que el tóner no tiene que ver con ese problema, pero me adelanto a que me lo pregunten. Me parece que tiene que ver más con el detector de hojas, que no está funcionando bien y no puede definir qué hoja es la que está imprimiendo, a pesar de que le digo que es A4. En el manual de servicio veo que puede ser el sensor PS 912 ó el PS 913, pero no puedo identificarlos físicamente.
Le cambié hasta la placa electrónica, pero sigue dando el mismo problema.
De paso, dañé mi monitor tratando de matar un bichito que da vueltas en la pantalla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2020)

albella dijo:


> Profesor fogonazo, me parece que el tóner no tiene que ver con ese problema, pero me adelanto a que me lo pregunten. Me parece que tiene que ver más con el detector de hojas, que no está funcionando bien y no puede definir qué hoja es la que está imprimiendo, a pesar de que le digo que es A4. En el manual de servicio veo que puede ser el sensor PS 912 ó el PS 913, pero no puedo identificarlos físicamente.
> Le cambié hasta la placa electrónica, pero sigue dando el mismo problema.
> De paso, dañé mi monitor tratando de matar un bichito que da vueltas en la pantalla.


¿ Y revisaste el sstema de freno/liberación que controla la rueda de alimentación ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Revisa el sistema de liberación/retención de la rueda de alimentación de papel.


----------



## albella (Ene 24, 2020)

No, no sé a cuál se refiere. Desarmé toda la parte inferior de la imoresora, quitando la placa de la fuente para llegar a lo que creo que son los eensores de las hojas. Los deniminados PS913 y PS 912, que dice que son el width detector sensor y el Top of page sensor. Los limpié con cuidado, se me desarmarton y fue tremendo saber cómo iban los 3 muellecitos. Ahora estoy rearmando toda la impresora para ver si es eso. Probando otra impresora (porque me trajeron 4), tiene ese mismo defecto. Dígame cómo sé cuál es ese sistema que me menciona, para antes de armar, revisarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2020)

La rueda de alimentación se mueve por un sistema de "Rueda de escape" mira el eje de la rueda de donde recibe impulso.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 24, 2020)

¿Ya revisaste si no está desgastado el rodillo de hule? Cuado pasa eso en una HP, que se van 2 hojas es por el grosor de la hoja y porque ya está desgastado el rodillo y ese desgaste hace que sea mas fuerte la tracción de ese rodillo forzando la bandeja.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2020)

En el último taller que estuve pasaba eso hasta que cambié de tipo de papel. 
Me di cuenta de que el jefe buscaba las ofertas y era tan fino el papel que las ruedas de alimentación siempre arrastraban dos o tres. Con papel 80g m2 funcionaba perfectamente.

Lo primero sería, como indica @Fogonazo , revisar la parte mecánica, la que se encarga de alimentar y desplazar el papel.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 25, 2020)

Si te interesa, si te sirve, te dejo el manual de servicio, de puesta a punto, desarme mecánico y el diagrama electrónico de esa impresora:

 






						Elektrotanya for electronics experts
					

Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



					elektrotanya.com
				




Aunque es ligeramente diferente en funciones, el manual es el mismo.


			http://rtellason.com/manuals/P2030_2050sm.pdf
		


Saludos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2020)

Archivo PDF agregado al servidor del Foro


----------



## albella (Ene 27, 2020)

Muchas gracias heidyvanesa19. Ya tengo el manual de servicio. Ahora hice una prueba. Quité las hojas de la bandeja 2 y las puse en la bandeja 1 y no dió el problema de sacar más de una hoja. El defecto no es que saca varias hojas a la vez, sino que es una a continuación de la otra. Quise imprimir por la bandeja 2 dos hojas y lo que hizo fue imprimir la primera hoja, la segunda estaba en blanco, la tercera la imprimió como seguna hoja y la cuarla es la que se trabó cuando apenas empezó a salir. Esto es, que el defecto está solo en el recorrido de las hojas que salen de la bandeja 2
En el manual de servicio, en la página 81 dice que el 16 es "Tray 2 separation pad". ¿Eso es el separador de hojas?. ¿Es un sensor?. Por otro lado, al lado del Pickup roller assembly hay como un sensor. ¿Cuál es ese?. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2020)

albella dijo:


> Muchas gracias heidyvanesa19. Ya tengo el manual de servicio. Ahora hice una prueba. Quité las hojas de la bandeja 2 y las puse en la bandeja 1 y no dió el problema de sacar más de una hoja. El defecto no es que saca varias hojas a la vez, sino que es una a continuación de la otra. Quise imprimir por la bandeja 2 dos hojas y lo que hizo fue imprimir la primera hoja, la segunda estaba en blanco, la tercera la imprimió como seguna hoja y la cuarla es la que se trabó cuando apenas empezó a salir. Esto es, que el defecto está solo en el recorrido de las hojas que salen de la bandeja 2
> En el manual de servicio, en la página 81 dice que el 16 es "*Tray 2 separation pad*". ¿Eso es el separador de hojas?. ¿Es un sensor?. Por otro lado, al lado del _*Pickup roller assembly*_ hay como un sensor. ¿Cuál es ese?. Gracias


Tray 2 separation pad: Almohadilla de separación

¿ Revisaste lo que comenté ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 29, 2020)

Excelente amigo, que bien, partiendo del manual, si, en efecto es un sensor de separación de hojas, que es un optoacoplador por un mecanismo que tiene un resorte que acciona un pin de plástico me supongo, podrías limpiarlo ya que el tonner tiende a ensuciarlo o el resorte puede ceder por mucho uso, sería de ver si logra regresar el plástico del mecanismo y revisar.

Haz la prueba con una hoja de 120 gramos, esas golpean mas fuerte el sensor.


----------



## albella (Feb 13, 2020)

*Solución:*
El defecto, como publiqué, era que imprimía una hoja y después una en blanco. A veces sacaba una tercera y se trababa apenas iba a empezar a salir a la bandeja de salida.

Esta rueda dentada que muestro es la que mueve el denominado pickup roller assembly que es el rodillo que escoge las hojas de la bandeja 2.

Por cada vuelta que da esta rueda dentada, es una hoja que pasa a ser impresa.

Un relé hace detener la rueda en cada vuelta, por un pulso que recibe de la tarjeta electrónica, se pega y libera la rueda dentada, da una vuelta y como el relé debe estar ya en su posición normal, que es con los contactos desconectados, traba la rueda dentada hasta que venga la próxima hoja para ser impresa.

El defecto era que el muelle de ese relé, que hace que regrese a su estado normal (desconectado), estaba vencido y no ejercía la fuerza necesaria para hacer que los contactos del relé se separaran para detener la rueda dentada. Le fui quitando vuelta a vuelta al muelle hasta que llegó a funcionar bien. Le quité como 5 vueltas. Ese fue el resultado final. Gracias amigos por su apoyo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 13, 2020)

¿Muelle te refieres a un resorte? Si es así... Que paciencia y felicidades por la solución.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2020)

albella dijo:


> *Solución:*
> El defecto, como publiqué, era que imprimía una hoja y después una en blanco. A veces sacaba una tercera y se trababa apenas iba a empezar a salir a la bandeja de salida.
> 
> Esta rueda dentada que muestro es la que mueve el denominado pickup roller assembly que es el rodillo que escoge las hojas de la bandeja 2.
> ...



Cosa que te sugerí que revises desde un principio    



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y revisaste el sstema de freno/liberación que controla la rueda de alimentación ?


----------



## albella (Feb 20, 2020)

De seguro que no lo entendí, profesor. Si no, lo hubiera hecho. Gracias


----------



## Keelace (May 15, 2021)

albella dijo:


> Hola, amigos, me trajeron una impresora HP laserjet P2055 que al imprimir una hoja, salen 2 (esta segunda en blanco) y en muchos casos se atasca la segunda.
> Ya le cambié el toner. Es como si no detectara el tamaño de la hoja y en algún momento se detiene. Ya la reinicié de fábrica y le puse que sea A4 la hoja. ¿Recomendaciones?.
> 
> Gracias



Por favor podrías decirnos cómo lo solucionaste? También tengo exactamente el mismo problema con la misma impresora. Te lo agradeceríamos mucho. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2021)

Keelace dijo:


> Por favor podrías decirnos cómo lo solucionaste. También tengo exactamente el mismo oroglema con la misma impresora. Te lo agradeceríamos mucho. Saludos.


¿ Leíste el tema completo ?, ¿ Verificaste lo que comenté desde el comienzo ?

Si el mecanismo de liberación de la rueda de alimentación *NO funciona *(NO frena), las hojas se siguen alimentando


----------



## albella (May 18, 2021)

Keelace dijo:


> Por favor podrías decirnos cómo lo solucionaste? También tengo exactamente el mismo problema con la misma impresora. Te lo agradeceríamos mucho. Saludos.


¿Ya resolviste el problema?


----------

